# Itunes Disc Recording device not found



## Soledad (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been having problems with iTunes..I have been trying to burn a cd and I keep getting the Disc recording device not found error message...I have reinstalled itunes numerous times, tried repairing itunes via the control panel and nothing worked. Lastly I ran the diagnostic in iTunes on my cd/dvd drive and this is the message I got:

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6000 (GA382UA#ABA)
iTunes 8.0.2.20
QuickTime 7.5.5
FairPlay 1.1.11
CD Driver 2.0.7.5
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.1.2.7
Bonjour 1.0.5.11 (118.5)

iTunes Serial Number EB63A4A5F44A4894

Current user is an administrator.
The current local date and time is 2008-12-01 12:04:28.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.

Video Display Information

Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/GU Express Chipset Family


**** External Plug-ins Information ****

No external plug-ins installed.

**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****

No drivers in LowerFilters.
No drivers in UpperFilters.
Failed loading CD / DVD drives, error -43. Try doing a repair install on iTunes from the Add or Remove Programs control panel.

Error Correction is turned on for importing audio CDs.


What I do not understand is that I could put a CD into my computer and iTunes will copy the songs into my library..I can put dvds in and the burner works...can someone help me out and tell me what is wrong with my computer? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## trogers313 (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish I could help, but I have been having the same problem for the last week with my HP Pavillion also running Vista. I am also receiving the following message whenever I open ITUNES: "The registry settings used by the ITUNES drivers for importing and burning CDs and DVDs are missing." I have tried (several times) to reinstall iTunes, reinstall the GearDriver software apparently used by iTunes, and modifying the registry settings to add an UpperFilter setting to match the GearDriver software, all without fixing the problem. I expect the is something unique to the HP Pavillion and version 8 of iTunes that is causing the problem, but I have yet to confirm the theory. Sorry!


----------



## rptimberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

For the registry issue, try http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2615?viewlocale=en_US. It's an Apple Tech Note. Some software has overwritten/changed the registry entry. This note gives step-by-step instructions for fixing it.

Another solution is to see if you have afs.sys in your windows/system32/drivers folder. If so, rename/delete it and reboot.


----------

